# نحن واسماؤنا (الرمزية)



## الفصول الاربعة (22 مارس 2015)

*نحن واسماؤنا (الرمزية)**

يدخل أغلبنا بأسماء رمزية لسببٍ أو لآخر،
وتبقى مسألة أختيار هذا الاسم، هي شخصية بحتة،
ولاننا ننحدر من ثقافات واصول وبلدان مختلفة،
يبقى الاسم(الرمزي)لعضو/ة ، والذي نتعامل معه/ها
يبقى غامضاً بالنسبة لنا، بالرغم من وضوح الكثير من الاسماء،
مرّات، الاعضاء يكتبون اسمائهم بأحرف انجليزية وأخرى
بأحرف عربية ..
لكن يبقى للأسم دلالات ومعاني وأسباب معينة، 
دعتنا ان نتخذه اسماً رمزيا لنا في هذا المنتدى ..

ماذا يعني لك هذا الأسم؟
لماذا اخترنا هذا الأسم؟
هل سبّب لك(هذا الاسم) مضايقات 
أو مواقف محرجة خلال تواجدك في المنتيات؟

أتمنى من كل أخواتي وإخوتي الأعضاء
التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع
والاجابة على الأسئلة اعلاه
كنوع من التعارف وكشف اللثام
عن جزء من شخصيتنا واختياراتنا وافكارنا
في وسط تفرضه طبيعة المنتديات من الضبابية والغموض.

وسأبدأ بنفسي
-- اخترتُ الأسم الرمزي
(الفصول الأربعة)، لان أبنائي هُم أربعة، 3 بنات وصبي
-- اخترتهُ، أكيد حباً لأولادي، واستجابة لاحدى بناتي، باختيار
هذا الأسم، بعد سؤالي لهم، بالاسم الملائم لوضعه لي في المنتديات.
-- أحيانا، وجداً نادر، كانوا يظنون باني، انثى، لان الاسم ينتهي بالتاء المربوطة
ناسين، ان، كلمة فصول هي جمع لكلمة فصل، والفصل مذكّراً وليس مؤنثاً،
مع ان علامة الذكر موجودة أمام الأسم.

مع خالص محبتي*

​


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2015)

الاسم الرمزى بيعبر عن شىء خاص بالعضو
وعشان كدة انا دخلت باسم جرجس ههههه
اسمى تقريبا معرفش غيرة هههه


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> الاسم الرمزى بيعبر عن شىء خاص بالعضو
> وعشان كدة انا دخلت باسم جرجس ههههه
> اسمى تقريبا معرفش غيرة هههه



شكرا اخي العزيز
*grges monir*
على سبق المرور والتعليق الجميل
بكل تأكيد هناك أعضاء يدخلون باسمهم الحقيقي 
وحضرتك أحدهم.
بركة الرب معك دائماً​


----------



## aymonded (22 مارس 2015)

هو في الحقيقة سبب اسمي اني لما حاولت اول مرة ادخل النت اعمل لنفسي إيميل باسمي مش عرفت لقيت اسماء كتير تحمل اسمي aymn أيمن، فحاولت أغير فيه كتير علشان يبقى قريب مني مش عرفت، وافتكرت لما كنت شغال في حضانة الأطفال كانوا بينادوني بابا ايمون ههههههههههه، فحاولت اعمل اسم أيمون لقيته موجود فقعدت يمين شمال لغاية ما جت ايموندد aymonded (صدفة) وبعد كده ثبت الاسم في كل حاجة ادخل فيها,,,​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هو في الحقيقة سبب اسمي اني لما حاولت اول مرة ادخل النت اعمل لنفسي إيميل باسمي مش عرفت لقيت اسماء كتير تحمل اسمي aymn أيمن، فحاولت أغير فيه كتير علشان يبقى قريب مني مش عرفت، وافتكرت لما كنت شغال في حضانة الأطفال كانوا بينادوني بابا ايمون ههههههههههه، فحاولت اعمل اسم أيمون لقيته موجود فقعدت يمين شمال لغاية ما جت ايموندد aymonded (صدفة) وبعد كده ثبت الاسم في كل حاجة ادخل فيها,,,​



شكرا اخي الغالي
*أيمن*
على مرورك الطيب 
وعلى توضيحك سبب
اختيارك اسم الرمزي الجميل 
aymonded
بركة الرب 
معك دائماً​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2015)

انا اول بدايتى مع النت كنت بدور على رنيمه ولقتيها فى المنتدى الجميل ده
قلت لابنى اختارلى اسم وسجلهولى فى المنتدى اختار الاسم ده
وبقى ده اسمى الحركى هههههههه
​


----------



## Maran+atha (22 مارس 2015)

شكرا للموضوع المميز ​ 
اسم Maran+atha هو كان التحية فى عصر الرسل 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس 1 كو 16: 22:"ماران اثا."
وهذا الاسم هو من اللغة الارامية التى كان يتكلم بها الرب يسوع 
ومعنى Maran+atha هو الرب اتى قريبا (عبارة Maran: معناها الرب) و(عبارة atha: معناها اتى قريبا)​ 
ولآن ماران اثا اسم مكرر كثير فكررت ان اكتبه بهذا الشكل Maran+atha وهو غير مكرر تقريبا​ 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك الى الابد آمين​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (22 مارس 2015)

الاسم ميلاد ملازمنى من 41 سنة

اما العجايبى هو مستمد  من علامتى التجارية 

وسبب تسمية مشروعى بهذا الاسم من اسم شفيعى مارمينا العجايبى

اما  + + لان اسم ميلاد العجايبى مسجل لعضو اخر


شكرا الفضول الاربعة ​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 مارس 2015)

candy shop قال:


> انا اول بدايتى مع النت كنت بدور على رنيمه ولقتيها فى المنتدى الجميل ده
> قلت لابنى اختارلى اسم وسجلهولى فى المنتدى اختار الاسم ده
> وبقى ده اسمى الحركى هههههههه
> ​



شكرا اختي
*candy shop*
على المرور الجميل
يعني اسم حضرتكِ
على اسم ترنيمة اسمها
candy shop
وجدتيها هنا في منتدانا هذا؟​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 مارس 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> شكرا للموضوع المميز ​
> اسم Maran+atha هو كان التحية فى عصر الرسل
> فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس 1 كو 16: 22:"ماران اثا."
> وهذا الاسم هو من اللغة الارامية التى كان يتكلم بها الرب يسوع
> ...



شكرا اخي الغالي
*Maran+atha*
على المرور الجميل والتعليق الاجمل
بركة الرب معك دائماً​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 مارس 2015)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> الاسم ميلاد ملازمنى من 41 سنة
> 
> اما العجايبى هو مستمد  من علامتى التجارية
> 
> ...


 شكرا اخي العزيز 
*ميلاد العجائبي*
على المرور الطيب والتعليق الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مارس 2015)

*وقت ماسجلت في المنتدي كنت بمر بظروف نفسية صعبة
واما جيت اختار اسمي اللي هسجل بيه
لقيت حاجه بتهمسلي في ودني وبتقولي "واثقه فيك يارب"
وقد كان ..

طبعا الاسم مش مسببلي اي احرجات
بالعكس ده كفايه لما حد يدلعني *
*ويقولي ياوثوقه وياوثثيقو**




** 
وكمان لما اي عضوة تدخل تكتب اي مشاركة
في اي موضوع وتكتب كلمه "انا واثقه"
اقولها لا انا اللي واثقه احنا هنكدب ولا ايه*





موضوع جميل أ. فصول
ربنا يباركك : )​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 مارس 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وقت ماسجلت في المنتدي كنت بمر بظروف نفسية صعبة
> واما جيت اختار اسمي اللي هسجل بيه
> لقيت حاجه بتهمسلي في ودني وبتقولي "واثقه فيك يارب"
> وقد كان ..
> ...



شكرا اختي العزيزة
*واثقة فيك يارب*
على المرور الجميل والتعليق الاجمل
بركة الرب معكِ دائماً​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2015)

أسمى *النهيسى*
من شفيعى وحبيبى
القديس* ابانوب النهيسى*

​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2015)

* الشهيد أبانوب النهيسي  *



    كلمة "أبانوب" مشتقة من "بي نوب" التي تعني *"الذهب".*

    ولد بقرية نهيسة (مركز طلخا) في القرن الرابع، من أبوين تقيين محبين لله، هما مقارة ومريم، فقدهما وهو في الثانية عشرة من عمره، فصار حزينًا لأيام كثيرة.

    دخل الصبي الكنيسة في أحد الأعياد ليجد الكاهن يحث الشعب على احتمال الضيق والاضطهاد بفرح، إذ كان دقلديانوس قد أثار الاضطهاد على المسيحيين. بعد التناول عاد الصبي الصغير إلى بيته وكلمات الأب الكاهن تدوي في أذنيه....

    عندئذ ركع الصبي أمام الله يطلب عونه، ثم قام ليسير إلى سمنود وهو متهلل بالروح ينتظر الإكليل السماوي.


    في سمنود:

    أخذ الصبي الصغير يطوف المدينة التي وجد فيها الكنائس مهدمة والناس يشتمون في المسيحية.... فكان يطلب من الله مساندته له، عندئذ أرسل له رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل الذي عزاه وأرشده أن ينطلق في الصباح إلى الوالي ليشهد لمسيحه، مؤكدًا له أنه سيقويه ويشفيه وسط العذابات التي يحتملها.


    أمام الوالي:

    بكَّر جدًا أبانوب الصبي، وانطلق إلى الوالي وصار يكلمه بجرأة وشجاعة، الذي دهش لتصرفات هذا الصبي الصغير، فصار يلاطفه بوعود كثيرة، أما الصبي فكان يشهد للإيمان الحق. أغتاظ الوالي وأمر بضربه على بطنه حتى ظهرت أحشاؤه.... وجاء رئيس الملائكة يشفيه.

    أُلقى الصبي في السجن ففرح به المسيحيون المسجونون، وتعرفوا عليه، وتعزوا بسببه.

    في اليوم التالي قتل الوالي من المسجونين حوالي ألفًا، ونالوا إكليل الشهادة في التاسع من برمهات.

    استدعى الوالي الصبي أبانوب وأمر بربطه من قدميه على صاري المراكب التي أستقلها الوالي متجها إلى أتريب، وفي تهكم قال: "لينظر هل يأتي يسوع ليخلصه؟!". أقلعوا بالمركب مبحرين حتى المساء، ثم أرخوا القلع ليجلس الوالي ويأكل ويشرب، وإذ بالكأس تتحجر في يده ويصاب الوالي بنوع من الفالج، وأصبح الجند أشبه بعميان?  فنظر الوالي إلى الطفل المعلق ليجد رئيس الملائكة يقترب منه ليمسح الدم النازل من أنفه وفمه، ثم ينزله ويتركه في مقدمة المركب ويختفي.

    طلب الوالي من الصبي أن يصلي لإلهه ليشفيه فيؤمن هو وجنده.... لكن أبانوب أجابه أن الله سيشفيه في أتريب.... وبالفعل صلى عنه وشفاه باسم الرب أمام والي أتريب، وقد آمن عدد كبير من الوثنيين بأتريب واستشهد بعضهم.


    في أتريب (بنها):

    قام والي أتريب بتعذيب الصبي بالجلد وبإلقائه في زيت مغلي وحرقه بنار وكبريت.... فظهر له السيد المسيح ومعه رئيسا الملائكة ميخائيل وجبرائيل.... وشفُى. عاد فوضع سيخين محميين بالنار في عينيه والرب شفاه.... فأمر ببتر يديه ورجليه، لكن الرب لم يتركه.

    كان أبانوب في كل عذاباته سّر بركة لنفوس كثيرة قبلت الإيمان بالسيد المسيح، وتقدم كثيرون للاستشهاد بفرح.... وكان الرب يرسل ملائكته لتعزية الصبي!


    إلى الإسكندرية:

    إذ رأى الوالي الجموع التي تقبل الإيمان بسبب الصبي، أوفده إلى الإسكندرية مقيدًا بالسلاسل. التقى بامرأة بها روح نجس أخرجه منها وهو مقيد اليدين، فآمنت بالسيد المسيح، فاغتاظ أحد الجنود وقتلها.

    أمام أرمانيوس والي الإسكندرية اعترف الصبي بالسيد المسيح محتملًا عذابات أخرى، منها إلقاؤه في جب به ثعابين وحيّات جائعة، والرب حفظه بملاكه ميخائيل.

    خرج الصبي من الجب وقد تبعته بعض الثعابين.... فالتف أحدهما حول رقبة أرمانيوس والصبي أنقذه، الأمر الذي أدهش الكثيرين فقبلوا الإيمان واستشهدوا.

    تعرض لعذابات أخرى، وأخيرًا قُطعت رأسه خارج المدينة على صخرة عالية بعد أن وقف بفرح يصلي طالبًا أن يغفر الله له خطاياه، ويتقبل روحه.

    تقدم القديس يوليوس الأقفهصي وحمل جسده وكفنه وأرسله إلى نهيسة موطن ميلاده حيث دفن هناك.... وقد كتب سيرته.


    نقل جسده:

    نقل جسده من نهيسة إلى سمنود.... ويحتفل بعيد استشهاده في 24 من شهر أبيب.


​


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2015)

* 24 من شهر أبيب.= 30 يوليو*​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (22 مارس 2015)

ماذا يعني لك هذا اﻷ‌سم؟
هاد الاسم بحبوو كتير من لما كنت صغيرة في بالحديئة كتيير ورد عنا وكنت احب الورد كتير ومن كتر ما انا بحبوو خطر على بالي وردة من ذهب وحكييت للماما بدي وردة من ذهب كنت بفكر انوو في ورد من ذهب فصارت الماما تضحك وتحكيلي ما في من وين بدي اجيب وردة مصنوعة من ذهب فصرت ابكي وابكي بدي وردة من ذهب فحكتلي بالاخير انتي وردة من ذهب وبيكفي هاد الشي لشو بدك وردة وانتي نفسك وردة من ذهب 
 فأخد عئلي هاد الشي وصرت اتخيل نفسي اني وردة من ذهب ههههه مجنونة كنت وانا صغيرة وشعنوونة هههههه لهييك صرت احب هاد الاسم  ههههه بزكرني بطفوولتي ..
يسلموو اخي على هاد الموضوع ..


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 مارس 2015)

ماريا طبعا واضح ان الاسم على الست العدرا مريم 
وانا بالفعل اسمى مريم بس لما حبيت 
اسجل لقيت اسماء كتير بأسم مريم 
فقولت ماريا علشان اقرب اسم لمريم وقد كان
وهو  واسم جميل اعتز بيه جدا جدا 
وميرسى للموضوع الجميل استاذ فصول


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 مارس 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> أسمى *النهيسى*
> من شفيعى وحبيبى
> القديس* ابانوب النهيسى*
> 
> ​



شكرا اخي الحبيب
*النهيسي*
على محبتك وشرحك الوافي
بركة الرب وشاعة القديس ابانوب معك دائما​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2015)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> شكرا اختي
> *candy shop*
> على المرور الجميل
> يعني اسم حضرتكِ
> ...



ههههههههه  لا مفيش ترنيمه بالاسم ده
لما حبيت ادور على الترنيمه كان لازم اسجل فى المنتدى وبشكر ربنا انى سجلت فيه لانى كسبت اسره جميله
وابنى اختارلى الاسم ده
​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 مارس 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> ماذا يعني لك هذا اﻷ‌سم؟
> هاد الاسم بحبوو كتير من لما كنت صغيرة في بالحديئة كتيير ورد عنا وكنت احب الورد كتير ومن كتر ما انا بحبوو خطر على بالي وردة من ذهب وحكييت للماما بدي وردة من ذهب كنت بفكر انوو في ورد من ذهب فصارت الماما تضحك وتحكيلي ما في من وين بدي اجيب وردة مصنوعة من ذهب فصرت ابكي وابكي بدي وردة من ذهب فحكتلي بالاخير انتي وردة من ذهب وبيكفي هاد الشي لشو بدك وردة وانتي نفسك وردة من ذهب
> فأخد عئلي هاد الشي وصرت اتخيل نفسي اني وردة من ذهب ههههه مجنونة كنت وانا صغيرة وشعنوونة هههههه لهييك صرت احب هاد الاسم  ههههه بزكرني بطفوولتي ..
> يسلموو اخي على هاد الموضوع ..



شرح جميل ووافي
لسبب التسمية 
اشكركِ اختي
*وردة من ذهب*
وهذه لكِ منا 
وردة من ذهب
على مشاركتكِ الجميلة





​


----------



## تيمو (22 مارس 2015)

بالأول سميت حالي metoo عشان كل واحد يحكيلي بحبك أحكيلوا مي تو هههه وبعدين كان فيه هل وحدة كانت تخربش باسمي وتكتبه تيمو .. الصراحة عجبني تيمو وغيّرت لتيمو


----------



## ElMaravilla (22 مارس 2015)

بـ الاول كان اسمي " متحدي " لأجل الحوار في القسم الاسلامي وسميته بسبب التعصب الاعمى والحمدلله تخلصت منه . . لكن غيرته قبل فترة وصار الان " El Maravilla " . . هي كلمة اسبانية تعني المعجزة او العجب . . ​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ماريا طبعا واضح ان الاسم على الست العدرا مريم
> وانا بالفعل اسمى مريم بس لما حبيت
> اسجل لقيت اسماء كتير بأسم مريم
> فقولت ماريا علشان اقرب اسم لمريم وقد كان
> ...



شكرا اختي 
*ماريا*
على المرور الطيب 
والتعليق التوضيحي الوافي
شكرا على كلمات الشكر
والرب يبارككِ ​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

انا دخلت باسم جوي فول سونغ وكان للاخت عندنا بالكنيسة وبنشتغل مع بعض فلما رفعها القسيس اعطتني صفحتها وكانت بالنسبة لي شغل بعدها تركت الشغل وحبيت ادخل باسم اخر يكون الي فسجلتني اختي باسم لا على التعيين اني بل ولما خيرت بين الاسمين اخترت اني بل ليكون خاص بي مع انو هاد الاسم صار الي بمباركة صاحبته ....
على كل هاد اللي صار .....


----------



## soul & life (23 مارس 2015)

فى البداية انا كنت مسجلة باسمى الحقيقى وبعدين مع الوقت لقيت انه من الافضل مكنش مسجلة باسمى الحقيقى فاخترت روح وحياة لكن بعض اخواتى هنا بيقولوا نيفو ده دلع اسمى وده بسبب تأثير الماضى عليهم ايام مسجلت باسمى مش قادرين يتقبلوا  سول ههههه

اخترت سول اند لايف لان كلام الانجيل روح وحياة واغلى ما فى الكون الروح والحياة
كلمتين ليهم معانى كبيرة وعميقة  حبيتهم اوى فاخترت الاسم الجديد soul & life
طبعا البعض عقدونى منهم لانه فيه اند ودول كده شخصيتين لكن ولا بيهمنى ابدا منهم


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (23 مارس 2015)

تيمو قال:


> بالأول سميت حالي metoo عشان كل واحد يحكيلي بحبك أحكيلوا مي تو هههه وبعدين كان فيه هل وحدة كانت تخربش باسمي وتكتبه تيمو .. الصراحة عجبني تيمو وغيّرت لتيمو



جميل هو مرورك وتعليقك
أخي العزيز
*تيمو*
لكن ما عرفتُ
ما معنى أسمك الرمزي؟
الرب يباركك​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (23 مارس 2015)

ElMaravilla قال:


> بـ الاول كان اسمي " متحدي " لأجل الحوار في القسم الاسلامي وسميته بسبب التعصب الاعمى والحمدلله تخلصت منه . . لكن غيرته قبل فترة وصار الان " El Maravilla " . . هي كلمة اسبانية تعني المعجزة او العجب . . ​



شكرا أخي العزيز
*ElMaravilla*
على الشرح الجميل الوافي
لمعنى اسمك الرمزي
الرب يباركك​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (23 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> انا دخلت باسم جوي فول سونغ وكان للاخت عندنا بالكنيسة وبنشتغل مع بعض فلما رفعها القسيس اعطتني صفحتها وكانت بالنسبة لي شغل بعدها تركت الشغل وحبيت ادخل باسم اخر يكون الي فسجلتني اختي باسم لا على التعيين اني بل ولما خيرت بين الاسمين اخترت اني بل ليكون خاص بي مع انو هاد الاسم صار الي بمباركة صاحبته ....
> على كل هاد اللي صار .....



شكرا اختي الغالية
*اني بل*
على المرور والشرح الجميل
لكن، ما معنى اسمكِ الرمزي الحالي؟
بركة الرب معكِ دائماً​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 مارس 2015)

انا اسمى الرمزى مونيكا ٥٧ 
اسم مونيكا يرجع الى اعجابى الشديد بالقديسة مونيكا والدة القديس اوغسطينوس
اما ٥٧ فهو سنة ميلادى ولان كان لازم يوضعاحرف او ارقام بعد اسم مونيكا لذلك وضعت هذاالرقم
طبعا دلوقتى عرفتوا انا عندى كام سنة مش   هعرف اخبى هههههه


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)

ماجنت حاطة بالي اي اسم فاسجلت  باسم كلدانية وحبيت اسمي هوااااية 
والمعروف من اسمي اسم قوميتي 
شكراااا لك استاذ الفصول لمواضيعك الجميلة المتنوعة​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مارس 2015)

*لتعريف الناس بشخصية القديس سمعان الاخميمى 
الغير معروف لكثيرين
*​


----------



## انت مهم (23 مارس 2015)

بصراحه لما سجلت هنا بعدما دعاني اخي الغالي سمعان(الفصول الاربعه)....سجلت باسمي الحقيقي لكن ما كان يزبط معي فاحترت اسجل باي اسم...لكن حبيت يكون اسمي انت مهم وقصدت بهذا انه الرب يسوع مهم لي وانا مهمه عنده. ......واشكر اخي وصديقي الغالي والوفي بمحبته ووفائه تجاهي طيلة كل هذه السنين.

ربنا يباركك ويبارك افكارك المميزه.....يا اعز واغلى شخصيه عرفتها بحياتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مارس 2015)

*اول ما دخلت عالم النت اصلا 
ماكنتش عارفة حاجة ولا فاهمة حاجة 
طلبت من اخويا يسجلى فى المنتدى 
سجلت بأسم رورو ايهاب قبل ما اغيره لرورو بالانجلش 
رورو ده دلع اسمى وايهاب ده اسم جوزى  
مفكرتش وقتها فى اى اسم تانى 
بس كده  
موضوع جميل جدا استاذنا الغالى 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2015)

ابوتربو

دة قديس عسل زيى كدة ههههههه بهرج طبعا
كنت الاول اسمى مسجل بيه " ربنا موجود " غيرته لقيته متكرر
وانا مبحبش التكرار ههههه

بعدين قولت عايز اسم قديس مش مشهور فاخترت ابوتربو 
علشان انا بجبه وبتشفع بيه لما الاقى كلاب شكلها يخوف فى الشارع هههه 
وبعدين هو قوى وليه مواقف حلوة معايا

المنتدى اتعرفت عليه من قسم العلمى هنا 
كنت بحب اقرا الموضوعات العلمية


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (24 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> فى البداية انا كنت مسجلة باسمى الحقيقى وبعدين مع الوقت لقيت انه من الافضل مكنش مسجلة باسمى الحقيقى فاخترت روح وحياة لكن بعض اخواتى هنا بيقولوا نيفو ده دلع اسمى وده بسبب تأثير الماضى عليهم ايام مسجلت باسمى مش قادرين يتقبلوا  سول ههههه
> 
> اخترت سول اند لايف لان كلام الانجيل روح وحياة واغلى ما فى الكون الروح والحياة
> كلمتين ليهم معانى كبيرة وعميقة  حبيتهم اوى فاخترت الاسم الجديد soul & life
> طبعا البعض عقدونى منهم لانه فيه اند ودول كده شخصيتين لكن ولا بيهمنى ابدا منهم



توضيح وافي..
وفعلاً لما غبتِ الفترة الماضية
لاحظتُ تعليقات بعض الاخوة
وفهمتُ من تعليقاتهم وكأن هناك شخصيتين
يدخلان باسمكِ!
لكن الآن توضح لي الأمر هههههههه
شكرا اختي 
*نيفو (soul & life)*
والرب يبارككِ​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (24 مارس 2015)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> انا اسمى الرمزى مونيكا ٥٧
> اسم مونيكا يرجع الى اعجابى الشديد بالقديسة مونيكا والدة القديس اوغسطينوس
> اما ٥٧ فهو سنة ميلادى ولان كان لازم يوضعاحرف او ارقام بعد اسم مونيكا لذلك وضعت هذاالرقم
> طبعا دلوقتى عرفتوا انا عندى كام سنة مش   هعرف اخبى هههههه



شكرا اختي العزيزة
*مونيكا 57*
على المرور الطيب والتوضيح الجميل 
للاسم الرمزي لكِ..
انا شخصياً أحترم المرأة التي 
تذكر عمرها الحقيقي.
بركة الرب معكِ دائماً​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (24 مارس 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> ماجنت حاطة بالي اي اسم فاسجلت  باسم كلدانية وحبيت اسمي هوااااية
> والمعروف من اسمي اسم قوميتي
> شكراااا لك استاذ الفصول لمواضيعك الجميلة المتنوعة​



شكرا اختي الغالية
كلدانية
على المرور الجميل والتوضيح الوافي
لمعنى اسمكِ الرمزي
الرب معكم دائماً​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (24 مارس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لتعريف الناس بشخصية القديس سمعان الاخميمى
> الغير معروف لكثيرين
> *​



شكرا اخي العزيز
*سمعان الاخميمي*
على تعريفنا بشخصية القديس
الذي تحمل اسمه
بركة الرب معك دائماً​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (24 مارس 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> بصراحه لما سجلت هنا بعدما دعاني اخي الغالي سمعان(الفصول الاربعه)....سجلت باسمي الحقيقي لكن ما كان يزبط معي فاحترت اسجل باي اسم...لكن حبيت يكون اسمي انت مهم وقصدت بهذا انه الرب يسوع مهم لي وانا مهمه عنده. ......واشكر اخي وصديقي الغالي والوفي بمحبته ووفائه تجاهي طيلة كل هذه السنين.
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك افكارك المميزه.....يا اعز واغلى شخصيه عرفتها بحياتي



شكرا أختي الغالية 
*سماح*
على كل كلمة كتبتيها
أتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنكِ
وحسن ظن كل الاخوات والاخوة دائماً
شكرا على توضيح اسمكِ الرمزي
والرب يبارك حياتكِ​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (24 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اول ما دخلت عالم النت اصلا
> ماكنتش عارفة حاجة ولا فاهمة حاجة
> طلبت من اخويا يسجلى فى المنتدى
> سجلت بأسم رورو ايهاب قبل ما اغيره لرورو بالانجلش
> ...



شكرا اختي الغالية
*R.O.R.O*
على المرور الطيب والتوضيح الوافي
الله يحفظكِ انتِ وزوجكِ
ويبارك حياتكما​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (24 مارس 2015)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ابوتربو
> 
> دة قديس عسل زيى كدة ههههههه بهرج طبعا
> كنت الاول اسمى مسجل بيه " ربنا موجود " غيرته لقيته متكرر
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
*ABOTARBO*
على المرور الجميل والكلمات الحلوة
والتوضيح الأجمل
بركة الرب معك دائماً​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2015)

اخترته من الكتاب المقدس 

كليم الله


----------



## تيمو (26 مارس 2015)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> جميل هو مرورك وتعليقك
> أخي العزيز
> *تيمو*
> لكن ما عرفتُ
> ...



ممكن تسأل هل "وحدة" يالي اختارته بالنيابة عني  الصراحة ما بعرف شو يعني تيمو، بس مي تو بالعربي معناها: أنا أيضاً ...


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (26 مارس 2015)

kalimooo قال:


> اخترته من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> كليم الله



شكرا اخي العزيز
*kalimooo*
على المرور الجميل
وتوضيح معنى اسمك الرمزي
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (26 مارس 2015)

تيمو قال:


> ممكن تسأل هل "وحدة" يالي اختارته بالنيابة عني  الصراحة ما بعرف شو يعني تيمو، بس مي تو بالعربي معناها: أنا أيضاً ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
*تيمو*
على المرور والتعليق الجميل
الرب يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2015)

يمكن اجى اختصار لتيموثاوس ...
تيمو اعتقد ذلك


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (27 مارس 2015)

اني بل قال:


> يمكن اجى اختصار لتيموثاوس ...
> تيمو اعتقد ذلك



فعلا تفسير مناسب
شكرا اختي الغالية
*اني بل*
على المرور الجميل
الرب يبارككِ​


----------



## tamav maria (29 مارس 2015)

انا كنت مشتركه هنا وفي منتديات تاني كتير باسم تاني غير اسمي ده
اسمي الاولاني كان نصف اسمي الحقيقي
 وبعد كده قررت اسيب كل المنتديات التانيه واحتفظ بمنتدي الكنيسه 
وفي نفس الوقت كنت عاوزه اغير اسمي 
وبعدين وانا بفكر ومحتاره اغير اسمي لاي اسم 
كنت باسمع ترنيمه جميله جدا للعدرا اسمها تماف ماريا 
علي طول فكرت اغير اسمي لتماف ماريا


[YOUTUBE]oq_NcJAiE8k[/YOUTUBE]


شكرا اخونا الفصول الاربعه لروعة الموضوع​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (29 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> انا كنت مشتركه هنا وفي منتديات تاني كتير باسم تاني غير اسمي ده
> اسمي الاولاني كان نصف اسمي الحقيقي
> وبعد كده قررت اسيب كل المنتديات التانيه واحتفظ بمنتدي الكنيسه
> وفي نفس الوقت كنت عاوزه اغير اسمي
> ...



شكرا اختي الغالية
*تماف ماريا*
على المرور الجميل والشرح الوافي
بركة الرب معكِ دائماً​


----------



## drvet1979 (8 أبريل 2015)

يا سيدى انا بقى دكتور بيطرى
عشان كدة سميت نفسى الاسم ده
اختصار ل dr. vetrinarian​


----------



## philanthropist (8 أبريل 2015)

انا بقي اخترت الاسم ده لانه ليه معني جميل و هو محب لجميع جنس البشر  حسيت انه بيعبر عني ده غير ان دي كانت اول كلمة اخدناها ف اول مخاضرة تخصص ف الكلية الدكتورة سالتنا عليها و محدش عرفها من ساعة و هي راكبة ف دماغي و حبيت الاسم اوي و عشان كدة خليته اسم ليا هنا ف المنتدي لكن اساسا اسمي الحقيقي مارينا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أبريل 2015)

اخترت اسم حبيب يسوع
لحبى الكبير للمسيح وبسبب الحرمان الروحى
انا اشعر بالظما والجوع الشديد للكلمة الرب


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (9 أبريل 2015)

drvet1979 قال:


> يا سيدى انا بقى دكتور بيطرى
> عشان كدة سميت نفسى الاسم ده
> اختصار ل dr. vetrinarian​



شكرا لك اخي الفاضل
*drvet1979*
على توضيع معنى اسمك
مع خالص محبتي
والرب معك دائماً​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (9 أبريل 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> انا بقي اخترت الاسم ده لانه ليه معني جميل و هو محب لجميع جنس البشر  حسيت انه بيعبر عني ده غير ان دي كانت اول كلمة اخدناها ف اول مخاضرة تخصص ف الكلية الدكتورة سالتنا عليها و محدش عرفها من ساعة و هي راكبة ف دماغي و حبيت الاسم اوي و عشان كدة خليته اسم ليا هنا ف المنتدي لكن اساسا اسمي الحقيقي مارينا



رائع
شكرا اختي الفاضلة
*philanthropist*
على توضيح اسمكِ الرمزي
والرب يبارك حياتكِ​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (9 أبريل 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اخترت اسم حبيب يسوع
> لحبى الكبير للمسيح وبسبب الحرمان الروحى
> انا اشعر بالظما والجوع الشديد للكلمة الرب



أجمل اسم
وأجمل اختيار
شكرا اخي الحبيب
*حبيب يسوع*
على التعليق والتوضيح
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 أبريل 2015)

*انا في البدايه سجلت باسمي الحقيقي وبعدها غيرته لبنت المسيح فالمسيح ابويا دائما بيعتني بي رغم عدم استحقاقي وهو ملجئي في الضيق ودائما واقف بجنبي 
ميرسي اخي للموضوع *


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (10 أبريل 2015)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *انا في البدايه سجلت باسمي الحقيقي وبعدها غيرته لبنت المسيح فالمسيح ابويا دائما بيعتني بي رغم عدم استحقاقي وهو ملجئي في الضيق ودائما واقف بجنبي
> ميرسي اخي للموضوع *



اختيار رائع
شكرا اختي الفاضلة
*بنت المسيح*
على التوضيح والشرح الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتكِ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (10 أبريل 2015)

انا بقي سجلت في المنتدي بسبب الحوار الاسلامي 
فحبيت اختار اسم بين البينين وكمان يكون موسيقي
كنت هاسمي طارق رشدي وبعدين قلت لآ خليها 2 راء جنب بعض فاخترت ياسر لانه ينفع الاتنين بس علي مسلم اكتر اما رشدي بقي عشان ليها ذكريات اسكندرانية ومغيرتوش من ساعتها .. بس احتمال أغيره واخليه عيد ميلاد​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (10 أبريل 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا بقي سجلت في المنتدي بسبب الحوار الاسلامي
> فحبيت اختار اسم بين البينين وكمان يكون موسيقي
> كنت هاسمي طارق رشدي وبعدين قلت لآ خليها 2 راء جنب بعض فاخترت ياسر لانه ينفع الاتنين بس علي مسلم اكتر اما رشدي بقي عشان ليها ذكريات اسكندرانية ومغيرتوش من ساعتها .. بس احتمال أغيره واخليه عيد ميلاد​



شكرا اخي الفاضل
*ياسر رشدي*
على توضيح سبب اتخاذ
اسمك الرمزي بالمنتدى
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (10 أبريل 2015)

اول بدايتى بالمنتديات
كان عندى تخوف مغلوط من النت فكان اسمى( نون بن نون)
الى ان كان لى نور معين فى الاسم الحقيقى
فطلبت من ادارة المنتديات التى استمريت بالكتابة بها الى تغيير نون بن نون الى اسمى الحقيقى طبعا نون بن نون اختصار اسمى الحقيقى ولانى باحب يشوع بن نون
الرب يبارككم


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (10 أبريل 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> اول بدايتى بالمنتديات
> كان عندى تخوف مغلوط من النت فكان اسمى( نون بن نون)
> الى ان كان لى نور معين فى الاسم الحقيقى
> فطلبت من ادارة المنتديات التى استمريت بالكتابة بها الى تغيير نون بن نون الى اسمى الحقيقى طبعا نون بن نون اختصار اسمى الحقيقى ولانى باحب يشوع بن نون
> الرب يبارككم



أشكر مشاركتك الرائعة
والتحدث عن اسمك الرمزي
الذي اخترتَ له اسمك الحقيقي
بركة الرب معك اخي الفاضل
*ناجح ناصح جيد*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 مايو 2015)

انا في بداية خدمتي كنت ادخل باسمي الحقيقي ولكنني اكتشفت انه من الاولى ان ادخل باسم jesusslave اي عبدة المسيح  لانه اروع واسمى وانا اخدم في منتديات عدة مثل في منتديات المحبة ومنتديات كرمليش لك ومنتدى اسرة بابا كيرلس العلمية تحت اسم saintmaryslave اي عبدة القديسة مريم العذراء وفي منتديات السيدة العذراء تحت اسم عبدة القديسة مريم العذراء


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (13 مايو 2015)

Jesusslave قال:


> انا في بداية خدمتي كنت ادخل باسمي الحقيقي ولكنني اكتشفت انه من الاولى ان ادخل باسم jesusslave اي عبدة المسيح  لانه اروع واسمى وانا اخدم في منتديات عدة مثل في منتديات المحبة ومنتديات كرمليش لك ومنتدى اسرة بابا كيرلس العلمية تحت اسم saintmaryslave اي عبدة القديسة مريم العذراء وفي منتديات السيدة العذراء تحت اسم عبدة القديسة مريم العذراء



شكرا أختي المباركة
Jesusslave
على مروركِ الطيب وكلماتكِ الرائعة
فأنتِ خادمة رائعة في حقل الرب
بركة رب الخدمة معكِ دائماً​


----------



## اليعازر (13 مايو 2015)

اليعازر...
لأنني كنت ميتا فأقامني الرب..
كنت ميتاً بعيدا عن الرب لأنني ببساطه ولدت مسلما
عرفته "المجد لاسمه" وأنا في سن الخمسين
فأقامني من موتي الروحي...
لهذا كان " اليعازر.

.


----------



## peace_86 (13 مايو 2015)

*اسم بيس اخترته لأني لقيت السلام الحقيقي من عند سيدنا المسيح..
مافيش سبب ثاني غير السلام الحقيقي اللي كان ينبع من الرب.

أما 86 فهو السنة اللي انولدت فيها*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (14 مايو 2015)

اليعازر قال:


> اليعازر...
> لأنني كنت ميتا فأقامني الرب..
> كنت ميتاً بعيدا عن الرب لأنني ببساطه ولدت مسلما
> عرفته "المجد لاسمه" وأنا في سن الخمسين
> ...



شكرا أخي الفاضل 
ا*ليعازر*
على تفسير سبب تسميتك بهذا الاسم
مبروك عليك النور والخلاص
والرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2015)

إسمي المستعار هو إشارة الى ان المسيح صخرتي.. التي اتشبث بها والتي أبني عليها كل اسس حياتي..


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (21 مايو 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *اسم بيس اخترته لأني لقيت السلام الحقيقي من عند سيدنا المسيح..
> مافيش سبب ثاني غير السلام الحقيقي اللي كان ينبع من الرب.
> 
> أما 86 فهو السنة اللي انولدت فيها*



شكراأخي الفاضل
peace_86
على المشاركة وتوضيح اسمك الرمزي
الرب يباركك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2018)

شىء غريب -- انا قريت الموضوع دا قبل كدا و معظم التعليقات -- بس لقيتنى مش مقيمه و لا معلقه !!!!!!!!!!!!!
المهم بئا يا سيدى-- انا اصلا مكنتش اعرف يعنى ايه منتدى و لا اعرف بوجودهم--
كنت بدور على قانون الايمان و لقيت نفسى وقعت فى منتدى-- اسمه يشير انه مسيحى فسجلت فيه--و طلع منتدى اسلامى هههههههههه
كانت فطره صعبه جدا فى حياتى لانى كنت فى مرحله جهل شديد اوى-- كنت داخله باسم تانى "محبه" كان جزء منه... و دار الى دار  و حبيت الناس كلهم هناك ربنا ادانى درس معين و بعدين رتب لى انى اروح على منتدى تانى و منه بحثا على صديقتى العابره السعوديه  للمنتدى هنا---
سبب اختيارى لاسم "حبو اعدائكم" كان من شده حبى فى كل احبابى و اصحابى و جرانى و الناس الى فى المنتدى الى كنت فيه الاسلامى... حتى الى منهم اهنى او اتريق عليا ..
 اصلى لكل واحد فيهم ربنا يلمس قلبه .......
 اعتقد ساعتها كان هو دا السبب ورا الاسم
 و طبعا  الاعداء مقصود بيهم اى انسان معادى بغض النظر عن ديانته او جنسه او لونه ....
و فهمت كويس اوى ان دى من اصعب انواع المحبه -- الى الانسان ميقدرش يعملها ---
ميقدرش يحب عدو ليه إلا إزا امتلئت روحه بالرب و كان سلام الرب ماليه 
منقدرش فعلا  بل مستحيل بدون ما نكون مملوئين من محبه الرب و هو الى بنفسه يعمل فينا ..........
 اشكرك تانى على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 مايو 2018)

اسمي السابق jesusslave واسمي الحالي حياة بالمسيح وهو اسم اخترته لي لانه اسم رائع واحب ان يناديني الكل به وقد غيرت اسمي لان اخي الصغير يمنعني من الخدمة اي خدمة المسيح كما هو مانعني من عمل ايميل لي خاص ويجبرني على ترك صغحتي في الفيسبوك وانا اشارككم ثم احذف كل المشاركات في ال history للجهاز لانه يراه ويراقبه كل يوم وهذا حالي منذ تسع سنوات لذا صلوا لاجلي لانني بحاجة شديدة لصلواتكم لي


----------

